# Down but not out.



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some unanswered post on this forum that I had posted but have not forgotten. There are times in our lives when unforeseen circumstances inner into the equation that change our lives. This has been my wife's cancer. What started out to be my best season of hunting has come to a halt, some what, but would like to express my thanks to ALL of you guys for your post on things that have always been dear to me. It is this forum that keeps me on the hunt, be it from my desk. This year has been the worst for my wife of 42 years and now my hunt is to bring as much happiness and comfort to her as I can. Guess I just wanted to say thanks to you all and let you know that even online hunters, like I have become, enjoy the hunt with you. I feel I know all of you because of the common ground we share. Thanks !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Never give up! RWP45. Prayers sent...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this, My wife and myself will be praying for her and yourself, take care my friend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just read your thread to my wife and it brought a tear to my eye. I really hope every thing works out for you and your wife. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best for you and yours, prayers sent.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like your on the the hardest hunt of your lifetime, I wish you and your wife well, please know you will be in my thoughts and prayers RWP45.
Jeff


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

RWP45, thoughts and prayers sent to your wife and you from my family. Stay in touch and remember, your hunting family here at PT are here for the two of you. God speed!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are on the way for you RWP45, We wish you and your wife all the best. Like 220 said, we are here for you !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope things work out for both of you. One can only hope and pray, praying for you and yours.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope everything turns out for you both!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Trust that she is in good hands, my friend.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent, my brother, you'll be with me on the next outting.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Never underestimate the power of prayer. I have seen it beat cancer in my family as of late.

Know that we will be praying for your wife, you, and the rest of your family during this trying time.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of this Ron. I was hoping she would be getting better. Was wondering as I hadn't heard from you. You and her are in my prayers and thoughts. Take care of both of you first and everything else will still be there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news RWP. Our prayers are for you and your wife.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. Yes bones44 I too was hoping for better. 
This has been a long battle for her, three years, and terminal. She was doing well until the last two months then off the chart. She is a strong fighter and does not give up easily.
I would like to share something that I had taken for granite during out marriage that many of you may be doing. Pretty much most of my marriage I have taken for granite, that life goes on and we pretty much go our way. My wife has always been a housewife, what she wanted, and I went to work everyday to provide for what we needed to survive. I'd come home to dinner cooked, a clean house, my clothes hanging in the closet and my favorite chair waiting and a loving caring wife, who wanted to wait on me, never complained. Not once did I ever think about how hard her day was. Oh I would ask how her day went or fix what she thought was broken and life went on. Now my wife can no longer do these things. I have had to learn to dress her, cook for her, clean the house, do the laundry, wait on her hand and foot, as she did me for so many years, and not once did I ever think that her job was greater than mine. Guys! Thank your wife everyday for being there for you and all the things she does. Believe me you will NOT like doing her job. It is much harder than any job I have ever held. God bless women!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very well said Ron, I also have a wife thats has been a housewife through out 45 years of marriage, thanks for reminding me to show her I do appreciate all her hard work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a very good reminder for all to Heed!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great advice Ron. Thank you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes indeed, learn that lesson every time i work out of town!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You are 100% right! My wife of 16 years is a homemaker and I have allways worked to pay the bills. Now with my back problems I have been home 2 years and now I see how much work it is. She home schools our daughter, cooks, cleans and puts up with my crap. I don't know how she does it? But you have to give them credit, I know I couldn't do it. We are very lucky to have them.


----------

